# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Τσιπάκια- ενισχυτές ανταλλάσσονται.

## d.antonis

Διάφορα τσιπάκια από τηλεοράσεις mini hi-fi car stereo ανταλλάσσονται με μεγάφωνα full range από τηλεοράσεις ή αλλού από 3 ως 5 ιντσες. Τουλάχιστον 4 κομμάτια σε ζεύγη. Όποιος έχει κάτι και ενδιαφέρεται για ανταλλαγή ας μου στείλει μήνυμα ευχαριστώ.

IMG_20211225_182821.jpg

----------

